# Bait bait bait!!!!



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

i need some help fellas!!!! im soo tired of buying bait i just went and bought a few castnets!,,,,,,anyone know where i can go get me some live bait any where from the 3 mile bridge to ft. pickens>???? please help!


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*bait*

Under the bayou chico bridge early in the A.M between there and pensacola ship yard Tons of alye bigger then your hand,I have over 200#s of them in the freezer and always get some fresh ones on the way out to go fishing I will be there around 9 AM cause I'll sleep in or I would be there at 6..HOPE YOU GOT A BIG NET 10 to 12 foot tall...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Pierjunky2 said:


> i need some help fellas!!!! im soo tired of buying bait i just went and bought a few castnets!,,,,,,anyone know where i can go get me some live bait any where from the 3 mile bridge to ft. pickens>???? please help!


Are you looking to catch smaller finger mullet, pinfish, bull minnows etc....? If so, walk the shallows before you launch with your cast net and be ready to throw. I am able to catch live bait every time I go out with my cast net.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

captjimV.A.S said:


> Under the bayou chico bridge early in the A.M between there and pensacola ship yard Tons of alye bigger then your hand,I have over 200#s of them in the freezer and always get some fresh ones on the way out to go fishing I will be there around 9 AM cause I'll sleep in or I would be there at 6..HOPE YOU GOT A BIG NET 10 to 12 foot tall...


What kind of fish are you talking about?


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

*bait*

looking for bait fish man just some plain ole bait lol


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats a general term bait fish....What are you fishing for first of all? I guess an ly is about as plain as they come.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to find some cigar minnows. Does anyone know where I could catch them at?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Isnt a Ly just a baby Menhaden?


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

no a baby menhaden is a baby menhaden. even the little ones have spots and are a little oily. alewives and pinfish can be found most days around the piers and docks anywhere from 3 mile to bob sykes octagon to fort pickens. all depends on what you target. alewives work for most anything inshore ( spanish, reds, flounder) and tiny pinfish (reds and flounder) work also. if you can get some baby croakers, stick them out around that sandy/grassy bottom and you can get specks maybe flounder either floating or on the bottom early or late.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

So what are the schools in Texar right now? Menhaden?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Isnt a Ly just a baby Menhaden?


 No read my post on alewives vs menhaden. I have a good link to visit.


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

going down toward fortpickens across from the white cross on the right is a good place to catch little pinfish and baby mullet


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what bait is in texar because I haven't seen them, but it's possible that they are menhaden. I have gotten them there in august through the fall and they were bigger. I was over in gulf shores and there were large schools of tiny menhaden so it is possible for the texar location. alewives were at the octagon this morning. I will be there in the morning also and fish on the bridge for spanish and flounder.


----------



## fish eye fool (Jul 15, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> So what are the schools in Texar right now? Menhaden?


Yes, baby menhaden in groves. Me and buddy launched there a couple of weeks ago and filled the net with them. They are way small though, more of a hassle than anything else.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



fish eye fool said:


> Kenton said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> ...


Ok. Well I wait a month or two and catch a bunch of them. Want to load the freezer with some nice chum buckets for next season.


----------

